# Good cheap place to get paintball co2 refilled? canadian tire is out of stock



## fisherman (Apr 22, 2010)

seems like ct is usually out of stock... need to find a new source, where can i get some paintball co2 refills


----------



## Spit1A (Apr 7, 2014)

There is Badlands Paintball in New West. 

I just picked up a 20oz tank there and got it filled for about $6.


----------

